# Leonard Nimoy died NOOOOO



## Girl_Loves_Hydraulics (Apr 13, 2014)

Live Long and Prosper my friend. You were truly one of the greats


----------



## Girl_Loves_Hydraulics (Apr 13, 2014)

Leonard Nimoy dead at 83 - NY Daily News


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

He was Star Trek! So sorry to hear this.


----------



## BARBIElovesSAILOR (Aug 11, 2014)

Wow. Trekkie fans everywhere are gunna be hurtin'


----------



## Girl_Loves_Hydraulics (Apr 13, 2014)

BARBIElovesSAILOR said:


> Wow. Trekkie fans everywhere are gunna be hurtin'


We are...I just had to break it to my mom, she texted back, "DEVASTATED". He made it to 83 so not too shabby with chronic pulmonary disease.


----------



## McWeagle (Apr 23, 2014)

Nooo! Well, 83 is a fairly long life, and from all I've read he had a good life. My husbands a bit of a Trekkie. I'll have to break it to him.


----------



## Girl_Loves_Hydraulics (Apr 13, 2014)

McWeagle said:


> Nooo! Well, 83 is a fairly long life, and from all I've read he had a good life. My husbands a bit of a Trekkie. I'll have to break it to him.


Do it gently...lol my mom is STILL texting me over it right now.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Rest in peace Mr Nimoy.

A very talented man who played one of my favorite characters of all time, Mr. Spock.


----------



## BARBIElovesSAILOR (Aug 11, 2014)

Girl_Loves_Hydraulics said:


> We are...I just had to break it to my mom, she texted back, "DEVASTATED". He made it to 83 so not too shabby with chronic pulmonary disease.


I have to tell my dad. He's a Trekkie. Ugh :-(


----------



## McWeagle (Apr 23, 2014)

Girl_Loves_Hydraulics said:


> Do it gently...lol my mom is STILL texting me over it right now.


I tried to be gentle. He hasn't answered me... (But he's probably driving and doesn't check his texts while driving.) RIP Mr Nimoy.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

*Leonard Nimoy "Spock"*

Rest in Peace *Leonard* *Nimoy* You have lived long and prospered...


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Sorry I did not know there was a thread already


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Rest in Peace *Leonard* *Nimoy* You will be missed....


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

:teary::teary::teary::teary::rip:


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

So sad. He played my favorite character. Who wouldn't love Mr. Spock?


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Very sad.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

I heard them talking about it on NPR driving home. RIP Spock.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Smoking killed him. 

So sad.

Leonard Nimoy died of COPD. He wanted every smoker to quit - Community - CBC News


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)




----------

